# Bisou and her quest for long hair



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou was shaved down last summer (before I brought her home)..and we've been growing out her hair over the last 7 months...here are some photos of where we started and where we are now. Even though we still have a bit to go...I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel..and Bisou is just probably able to see now! LOL!

The first photo is from last August, probably taken the first week I had her. Then one from a few months into the process and then the rest taken today and yesterday..


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

A few more (while we're at it)

Thanks for looking! xoxo


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

She's beautiful before and after! With her long locks she looks like Rapunzel! Good job and congrats!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! her hair is so long now!
she's so cute! - with and without a long coat!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Andrea, Bisou is gorgeous!!! She looks so pretty and her hair is so white and clean. Long coats are hard to keep but they do look so pretty and well groomed. She has the largest dark eyes....I know you are so proud of her!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bisou is a Beautiful girl whether she has a short haircut or a long one! Her eyes and expression are awesome either way.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is looking truly gorgeous :tender: She has such a lovely expression and huge eyes. What a thick, full coat she has.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beauty. :wub: I am in agreement with the others here....I love the way she looks with short hair and long. That first picture is absolutely adorable....her eyes look huge!!!! 

So at least you know if you ever get tired of the grooming, there won't be a problem going back to a shorter style


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Andrea, I just love your little princess!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: Bisou really does look darling with long AND short hair! What a sweetie!! Are you planning to keep it long? Casanova wants me to send wet kisses to her!! :smootch: Bijou sends a high five (Borat style)!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for all the kind remarks. 

I was just thinking today after her walk and she was so dirty that she literally left a ring in the tub (she's the official street sweeper of Shanghai now) plus she had some mats from her coat being on..that short hair sounds pretty nice right now.

We'll see what happens..if I do cut her hair..it will only be the body (and maybe in a puppy cut?), I like the face and tail having long hair. I'll probably wait for this summer to see how hot she is with the hair.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Andrea 
Leave that hair alone!! LOL She is beautiful either way!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she looks so different with long hair....does it matt at all? it doesn't look like it does.

and of course she is as cute as a button!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh andrea bisou is GORGEOUS! i just love her big round eyes and her expressive face. she is such a pretty girl that she can sport both short and long hair styles :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bisou is one of the FEW that looks adorable both shaved down and with long hair. She's just a beauty. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bisou has such a gorgeous face, she looks beautiful with long or short hair :wub: :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow i had no idea she came to you so short! i am impressed, though, she can really pull it off!

i'm partial to longer coats (aesthetically), but we'll see if i get sick of doing mini-baths every time we come in from outside, combing several times a day, etc. I loooooooooove Bisous!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Bisou has such pretty face! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww, I must say, Bisou has the prettiest eyes(now that we can see them lol)! Beautiful girl she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bisou is a real beauty Queen and I love her long, pretty hair, Andrea!

Please give her hugs and kisses from me and of course Ullana!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I am also partial to the long hair... I want to see my Button in full coat at least once!... but Bisou looks beautiful either way. :wub: :wub: 

And here are some puppy bisous from Button! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 20 2010, 05:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888064


> A few more (while we're at it)
> 
> Thanks for looking! xoxo[/B]


She's beautiful!
I'm envious when I see dogs that will pose for the camera. Mine won't have it. If I do get a good shot it's totally by accident, LOL. As soon as I try to snap the shot they move.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Feb 20 2010, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888121


> Andrea
> Leave that hair alone!! LOL She is beautiful either way!!![/B]


Yes Sir! Lol. Most likely I will leave her long...it takes too long to grow out.

Thank you again to everyone else. She doesn't usually mat but she did yesterday from her coat being on during her walk.

Fach- she doesn't really pose too much for me, I take a million photos and have to use treats to grab her attention.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a gorgeous baby!!!!!! her coat looks GREAT!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She is gorgeous :wub: I love her long hair


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Great job! The coat looks fabulous!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Long hair or short Bisou is a cutie patootie! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy came to me that short too and I grew it out, but she was overwhelmed with all that coat
so off it came!
Your baby looks precious the way she is now! I love the puppy length. One good thing about
maltese is they can look like eternal puppies if we want them to.


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

aww so cute!
I am so glad you shared this as we are awaiting Sunny's hair to grow out too.
7 months goes by quick so if Sunny's grows as well as your Bisou's did we will be looking at July in a long coat...whew..just in time for the heat!
Anyway she is a cutie pie! Bisou I mean :heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Bisou

I can NEVER get enough of you. I LOVE how long your hair is getting  

But I am sure you look beautiful anyways - short or long :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Bisou, your hair is growing out sooo beautiful!!! :wub2: 
i love your little face, you are too precious!!! :tender: 
sending you little hugs! :heart: 
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this thread! Oh my goodness!! BISOU!!! My how you've grown up into a beautiful girl right before our eyes!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! I could look at those big beautiful eyes all day!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: *ALL DAY!!! *


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, I remember when Aolani's hair was growing in. I actually got his hair cut when he was about 4.5 months becuase he looked like a mop, then I decided i would let his hair grow out and was like oh now when I saw that it was covering his eyes. The nurses at the vets office kept telling me you have to cut the hair around his eyes, but we (well mostly me) were determined to get through this. Now the hair around his eyes are grown enough that it doesn't really come out of his top knot, but when he turns one he will get the puppy cut again (in time for the nicer/warmer seasons) though I'll ask thr groomer to not touch his face. Well, Bisou is adorable either way


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww she is just gorgeous, what a sweet little face and her coat is really coming on now  thats great


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Bisou is absolutely GORGEOUS in short or long hair! I DO love her in long but I think she is STUNNINGLY SHEEK and one of the very few who can be that short cut! I LOVE IT! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: 
Wow, how beautiful!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is so cute! But I also really love that first picture of her!!! :wub:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG! She is just gorgeous :wub: 

Bailey is sitting here on my lap just barking his little heart out at her ..... I think he is "in love" :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

I love these pictures, her little face is so adorable!! She looks so cute in her short cut, and then she also looks precious with her coat growing out...you must get a ton of people saying how cute she is!! Good job on the coat growth!!




QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 20 2010, 04:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888064


> A few more (while we're at it)
> 
> Thanks for looking! xoxo[/B]


----------

